# I might possibly suck



## alderman (Nov 26, 2015)

Just secured this for $75. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yup, you suck.


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 26, 2015)

Rich, you certainly made a nice buy on that one!


----------



## alderman (Nov 27, 2015)

This one fired right up and sounds good. Not the biggest they made but still a good solid machine.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Nov 27, 2015)

My dad has one of the loop handle version. Despite not ever having the carb rebuilt and his gas being years, literally years, old corn gas thatT-27 keeps on.


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 15, 2015)

You must donate that to my cause.


----------

